#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  How to detect malicious files in email?

## Inthu

How to accurately detect malicious files shared via email? Has the new technology been introduced for this? Can you please explain to me about this?

----------

